
The Star Trek Case for Double-Blind Reviewing - emeryberger
https://medium.com/@EmeryBerger/the-star-trek-case-for-double-blind-reviewing-540d673a5b0#.n5pvr7rpf
======
coreyp_1
Even in a double-blind review, it is possible to figure out whose paper you
are reviewing if you are familiar with their work. The system can also be
gamed through collusion or sucking up (approving a paper because they
reference a paper of yours or of a colleague).

